# Is this true



## clusk (Jun 10, 2009)

a friend here said the other day that a driving licence is not required for the use of those three wheel car/motorcycle engine car thingys you see around the algarve


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

clusk said:


> a friend here said the other day that a driving licence is not required for the use of those three wheel car/motorcycle engine car thingys you see around the algarve


i think it is also true for the little noisey 4 wheeled fiberglass cars too.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

I believe you only need a pushbike license as they only have 50cc engines
John999


----------



## flanderella (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you need a licence for a pushbike??


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

flanderella said:


> Do you need a licence for a pushbike??



I dont think so, but, many older bikes do have a registration number plate, so maybe in the past you had to register bikes and maybe buy a license.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes you do, if it has a reg plate you need a license and insurance. It isn´t a normal driving license, you don´t need to go to driving school for it, check at your local council or GNR station where and how to get one. Some car licenses will allow you to ride a push or under 50cc3 bike. I believe it is depending on the year of issue
John999


----------



## flanderella (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry, I think I am confusing a bicycle with a pushbike, I was meaning a bike that you pedal and has no engine.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

flanderella said:


> Sorry, I think I am confusing a bicycle with a pushbike, I was meaning a bike that you pedal and has no engine.


No you don´t need a license for a pedal bike. Saying that if you search on the internet in this country, 30 years ago, normal pedal bikes had reg plates and they also needed a license
John999


----------

